
Show HN: EduClan – Start Teaching Online at Lowest Cost - provlem
https://educlan.com/en
======
smartis2812
Neither there Link for 'Privacy Policy' or 'Terms of Use' at the bottom is
working. Also this Site is HTTP not HTTPS.

Sorry but this is not very trustworthy.

